# shrimp tank divider?



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I was planning on adding dividers of some sort. I considered glass with foam on the top to allow water to filter over, fiberglass screen for doors and some other options. In the end I decided to just give in and use 10 gallons and put two types per tank. I'm just not going to mix any that could even possibly cross.


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

I use Plexiglass with tiny holes drilled in it, but if I had to do again I would probably use foam.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

The material I have in mind is the plastic screen that can be found at craft stores. I was going to silicone it to a plexi frame. The holes are small enough for juvies to get through but not the adults. 

droiiiiid


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Check out this thread. I actually just saw it earlier today and bookmarked it.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/123010-10g-10g-20-long.html


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Cool, thanks! What a coincidence, I just bought some shrimps from him a couple of days ago. Same objective, house more than 2 kinds of shrimp in one tank.

droiiiiid


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

I failed. I got some scrap plexi at my local Ace and thought I could do this with water in the tank. I cut the plexiglass to size and put it in the tank, moved the substrate over and it looked like a nice fit from my vantage point. I let the tank settle overnight so I can check it out in the morning. This morning, I have about 4 snowballs crossed over to the other side LOL.

Back to square one... I might have to drain the tank and silicone.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Actually, poret foam (www.swisstropicals.com) has a new 40ppi foam that is PERFECT for shrimp dividers. A major consideration is that the shrimp CAN climb over it, so you need to drop the water line. Otherwise, its the only thing I would trust to keep baby shrimp separate.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you msjinkzd! I will check it out right now.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Resuscitating a dead thread.

I copied what Jeff did in the thread mentioned above and used plexi to divide the tank. I glued foam to the edges of the plexi that meets the glass wall. It works but there are disadvantages to this kind of setup.

I cannot drain the water too fast when doing water change because the uneven pressure will collapse the plexi divider. I cannot add water too fast also for the same reason.

If the foam doesn't hug the wall really well, then you will have baby shrimp going back and forth between the sections LOL.

I have mine divided into three. First section, snowballs, middle OEBT, the last one is CRS/Yellow. Last time I looked really close, there were about 11-15 shrimplets in the middle tank, mixed snowballs and yellows... I will just have to wait until they get bigger so I can put them back where they belong.

Now that I have experienced all that. I wish I just bought the poret foam and shelled out $36 bucks and saved me a lot of grief. The filtration would have been really easy too!

I will run a powerhead on one end and pipe the output water over the foam and to the other end of the tank... I might go ahead and do that next time I have a weekend to kill, catch all the shrimp and do it over.


----------



## Rider (Mar 13, 2006)

I have been trying to decide how to divide either a 15 gal or a 20L. I like the Poret foam, but at some point you would have to clean it and I guess remove it. I really like this set-up: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/138293-new-20-long-shrimp-tank.html

I only want to do this once.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

if you cut some slots in the bottom of the dividers that would be under the substrate that would help keep both the water levels consistent but also probably aleviate the pressure problem you talked about.

I got some thin clear tubing, and carefully halved it, cut the dividers a tad short, glued the half of tubing on either end and pushed it snug down into the tank, not only does it create a good seal but it gave me some stability where I could come back with some aquarium safe silicone and glue them in and get them in their tight without them wiggling around while I caulk it. You will also notice your tank probably isnt a square as you think so the tubing gives you some wiggle room to fill in gaps.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You can use poret (swisstropicals.com) to divide your tank. That's what I'm doing, and each divider acts as an extra biological filter.

edit: *shakes fist as msjinkzd*


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

reybie said:


> Resuscitating a dead thread.
> 
> I copied what Jeff did in the thread mentioned above and used plexi to divide the tank. I glued foam to the edges of the plexi that meets the glass wall. It works but there are disadvantages to this kind of setup.
> 
> ...


Hey rey I was able to fix that problem by cutting tabs that will fit the plexi and hold them in place so they don't collapse during water changes.
You just make a cut out just enough for the plexi thickness to go through in the inner lip of the black bracket.
The plexi must be touching the inner lip of the bracket to be able to do that. You can then bend the sides of the tab made for better grip. I just used a steel wire cutter/ side cutter to do the job.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

One thing I don't like about the poret foam way is that it just eats up too much space but easy. I don't think it would need rinsing at all if there are separate filtration in each compartment. If done the way I illustrated above, then yeah, overtime it would probably need to be pulled out and rinsed.

@Jeff, I would have to look into that. Too bad the setup is already chugging along. 

@dmx, my plexi is not flush to the bottom. Water goes through the bottom but not fast enough during water change.

@mordalphus, yep, that's where msj pointed me to. At the time, it looked expensive. I have to wait, they're not shipping until after the 10th of June.

It's not as bad because the tank is under a kitchen cabinet and by the sink. I just run an airline for draining water really slow. I just set it what level I want the draining to stop. For putting water in, I put up a small stool on the counter and do the reverse with a water container on the top putting water back in slowly (like a mad experiment!) haha


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Took a crappy cell pic of the 20 long with plexi divider.


----------

